
This is what the Brexit cliff edge looks like - Tomte
http://www.politico.eu/article/brexit-cliff-edge-no-deal-departure/
======
Tomte
"All flights between the U.K. and EU27 stop. Seriously. Barring a transition
deal, the unthinkable comes true."

"The U.K.’s supply of radioactive isotopes used to diagnose and treat cancer
patients stops almost immediately. These decay within a few hours and the U.K.
does not produce them."

Madness.

